# Black aurora cigarbox camaro



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

whats up with this forum? have not been here in months..feel like I am on a dial-up modem.
seems to be loaded with adware and malware here.. anyway can anyone tell me about this black camaro?
it has a plastic chassis with a brass thingy in it..no glass as it was purchased this way when new.
I received a bunch of these oddball colored cigar box cars from the original owner and they are all MINT!
































thanks much guys!:wink2:
stirlingmoss aka "gg32"


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

This website may work better if you try a different browser. Using Internet Explorer hitting the X can speed things because that keeps a lot of the crap from loading. If you look down in the lower left corner of the page in the blue field where it says Hobby Talk.com (Full) you can hit the down arrow and select Classic, that should help. 
The car in the picture came out in 1969 and is listed as being rare in Bob Beer's book. I believe that the car should have glass, but I have never seen a cigarbox car in person.


----------



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

Rich.. as always..many thanks!:smile2:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Rich Dumas said:


> This website may work better if you try a different browser. Using Internet Explorer hitting the X can speed things because that keeps a lot of the crap from loading. If you look down in the lower left corner of the page in the blue field where it says Hobby Talk.com (Full) you can hit the down arrow and select Classic, that should help.
> The car in the picture came out in 1969 and is listed as being rare in Bob Beer's book. I believe that the car should have glass, but I have never seen a cigarbox car in person.


Hey !! :freak:
I have "Heard", that depending on Where & When a Cigar-Box Aurora was made, had something to do w/ "Yea" & "Nay" on having "Glass"...

My Grandfather, gave me 1 (red w/ white stripe Lola-GT) for Xmas...

( I have Arthritis & Neural-Disorder in hands, so I abbreviate & PLEASE: "Ignore" any caps-locs, and I can type w/ up 2 two fingers.. so rewriting anything, unless I "Catch-It" quick.. Bla, Bla, Bla) 

around 1965-ish... wasn't til about 3 - 4 yrs. later, that I found/bought an Aurora HO Set (Sand-Vans Off-Road set).. Then "Figured-Out" that the Cigar-Box car body "Fit" the HO Chassis...

Mine Has "Glass", still have the interior & chassis (Minus the actual Tires, when I figured-out, that they were Stock Aurora T-Jet Narrow's)..

the Only things missing, are those "Rivet-Headed" push-screws that held it on the body & the "BOX".. 
and NO, I was a careful "Child-Experimenter".. and didn't break/crack either Body Posts....

That body sits on an Aurora T-Jet Chassis, on my Cave-Wall. With my other T-Jet "GT's" Collection-Case..

The chassis is Aluminum OR Diecast metal (I'm voting on Aluminum, due to the way it has Oxidized.) Also, "AURORA" w/ Their "Oblong-Circled" Emblem is Boldly on it.. 

I can take pics if anyone is interested 
TY !!

Bubba ( The Senile) 123 :wink2:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

sir sterling moss!!!
I have seen this discussion recently, but I don't remember where or any details of what might have been reveled.
I will say this, the black camaro body with no damage is extremely valuable with or without windows or what purpose it served.
the plastic chassis is a mystery to me and I hope someone can shed light on it so I can try to remember those details in future.

nice catch


----------



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

thanks al,
I had posted this on the illustrated forum because I was having trouble logging on here, have not been here since march or april I think.
I remember a debate sometime ago about a black cigar box willys but never seen or heard of a black Camaro body.
the black plastic chassis with rivet is unusual (never seen one) so any idea of what this is worth?..as you can see this has never been played with.
I added 2 more pics..


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

I like it either way glass no glass
Just look mean to me.
Thanks for posting the other pic's
Added more to the story.

gt40.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

GT40 said:


> I like it either way glass no glass
> Just look mean to me.
> Thanks for posting the other pic's
> Added more to the story.
> ...


"IT", is DEFINATELY.... a "Cigar Box" !!!
Mine, has the Same color Plastic "Insides"... 
I'd almost Bet, that the "Insides", are probably the same. 
Or few casting differences in the Whole-Line of "Cigar-Box" Series (??)

Sterling, I'm Hoping, that This Car, is Worth a MAJOR; "$$WOWZERS!!$$".. 
and becomes the "Star" of Yer' COLLECTION!!!

PLEASE, Post the pics of the rest of Yer' New "BOOTY".. AAAArrgghh!!!

:woohoo: !!! 

Bubba (The Senile) 123 :freak::wave:

(Can't WAIT, for Paul Harvey's; 
"And THAT,....... Is The REST Of The STORY....!!! ")


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

:woohoo::woohoo:Only the story, the whole story and nothing but the true full story, or something like that. :woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


GT40


----------



## Mister12tooth (Jul 18, 2006)

If my memory is correct the brass thing in the middle is a rivit that holds a rectangle plate that keeps the axles in place.
Jeff


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

I have one that was stepped on. I dont think it came with glass and the screws under mine match each other and are not painted. If anyone questioned the authenticity of yours it would probably be based on the painted screw.

Old Blue


----------



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

As i said in my first post i aquired a lot of these from the original owner and he had painted all the front post screws red just as we today apply some type of id marking to our chassis, tools etc.


----------



## many slots (Apr 16, 2007)

I am pretty sure that the Camaro is a Super Speedsters car. They were cost reduced Speed Line cars that were sold 3 on a blister card.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Super Speedsters are shown on page 83 of Bob Beers book. He does mention that those cars often did not have windshields and chrome plated parts.


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

many slots said:


> I am pretty sure that the Camaro is a Super Speedsters car. They were cost reduced Speed Line cars that were sold 3 on a blister card.


Yup...These are from the end of the T-Jet road. They used any combination of what they had laying around and it didn't matter what parts were missing or incorrect. Into the package they went. I wouldn't be surprised if they used a plastic chassis because they still had bodies with no more metal chassis to match them. There is a world of colors and combinations of these.


----------

